# Venison Backstrap w/Q-view



## roller (May 29, 2011)

Decided to do a late day smoke with a piece of venison backstrap for supper. Maranited it with some dales steak seasoning for a couple of hours. Smoked it at 235* till the IT reached 146* and that only took about 90 mins. Smoked it with Hickory chunks. It came out real good and had the very best flavor..The cooking time was so short it did not dry out at all.


----------



## elkmaster101 (May 31, 2011)

looks delicious,

try this some time ,

1 large onion bleanded

8 table spoones ground garlic.

1 table spoon time.

dash of salt

4t tbl sp. fresh ground peper,

3 tbl sp. mustard

add all ingrediance and blend

take a back hip roast out of your deer.

(we call them football roast) this is around 5 lb on doe or 7 to 8 lb for a buck

if you butcher your own deer you know this chunk of meat  

and place ingrediance and meat in a large zip lock bag.

let sit in ref. 48 hour.

then straight from the bag with as much of the marinade on it as possable.

cool smoke 2 hours 105 to 110 deg.

at about 1 hour into the smoking or half way thru the smoking process

baste with a half cup of red wine mixed W/ a half cup of red viniger 

with a tbl spoon of ground sage blended  (i just pour it over the top.)

continue smoking 1 last our 

then turn up the heat,

very inportant  shet it down and pull the meat off the heat at 140 deg

when the meat reaches 140 deg internaly.

let stand untell out side reaches 110 + and serve

slice it in 1/2 to 3/4 in thisk slices or shave it for sandwitches,

it doesn't get much better than that.

happy smokin


----------



## boykjo (May 31, 2011)

awesome tenderloin roller...... that would go good with pops salt potatoes.....

Thanks for the recipe elkmaster101


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 31, 2011)

Looks smoked to perfection, Roller!  Medium rare to rareish is perfect!!!!  Love me some venison backstrap!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2011)

Roller stop hiding your posts!!!---LOL

Looks great from here!

Bear


----------



## roller (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Elkmaster101 I will give that a try thanks. Bear this one just slipped away into no mans land..lol Guess I need to post more pics in my Q-views..


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2011)

Roller said:


> Thanks everyone. Elkmaster101 I will give that a try thanks. Bear this one just slipped away into no mans land..lol Guess I need to post more pics in my Q-views..


I like the way you have it shaped in the first two pictures!

It looks like you could throw it, and it'll come right back to you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## roller (May 31, 2011)

LMAO !!!!


----------

